# Don Tomas Sun Grown Coronita Cigar Review - A good quickie



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This little guy is a great companion to a cup of coffee on a Sunday morning. It has some nice leather and spice.

Read the full review here: Don Tomas Sun Grown Coronita Cigar Review - A good quickie


----------

